# Interior Doors - Flat vs Split Jamb?



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

Surprised no one replied...

I ordered split-jamb. I read that the flat jamb is stronger but the split jamb is easier to retrofit.

Tipsy


----------



## smoochas (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for following up your own thread. Good to know.
Curious, what is the price difference between solid-core vs. hollow core door? Are these totally flat? We bought Jeld-wen 6-panel pine doors from HD, thinking they have to be better than the molded doors but one of them already started to delaminate... 

I always have a hard time special-ordering stuff, sight unseen. We were at HD again yesterday inquiring about 24" bifold doors with a smooth surface, (without the fake wood grain their stock 24" bifold doors have) and they guy said that the doors have a vinyl finish? and not really condusive to painting? so while white is what we want, it made me hesitate and not put in our order...


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

smoochas said:


> Thanks for following up your own thread. Good to know.
> Curious, what is the price difference between solid-core vs. hollow core door? Are these totally flat? We bought Jeld-wen 6-panel pine doors from HD, thinking they have to be better than the molded doors but one of them already started to delaminate...
> 
> I always have a hard time special-ordering stuff, sight unseen. We were at HD again yesterday inquiring about 24" bifold doors with a smooth surface, (without the fake wood grain their stock 24" bifold doors have) and they guy said that the doors have a vinyl finish? and not really condusive to painting? so while white is what we want, it made me hesitate and not put in our order...


The doors I ordered are two panel, smooth finish. These are solid core but not solid wood. They are Masonite doors. Solid wood doors are considerably more expensive.

I opted for 3 1/4" casings, which is an up-charge vs. the standard 2 1/4". I also opted for a satin-nickle hinge (but I don't think there was an up-charge for that). The doors were about $128 each and the price was the same for 18", 30" & 32" doors. Ordered through Lowes.

Tipsy


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Split jambs make installation easier if, for example, your house has plaster walls that aren't exactly the same thickness everywhere.


----------

